# congrats



## zickzacyballers (Jul 25, 2005)

congrats on the winng of the finals. great games all 7 of them. :cheers: 


and the spurs and pistons showed what def can do note i,m a big fan of deffenisive teams


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thnx we welcome you to our board and hope you post hear soon. the series was great and it was a close series almost to close but hey the best team won! :cheers:


----------



## zickzacyballers (Jul 25, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> thnx we welcome you to our board and hope you post hear soon. the series was great and it was a close series almost to close but hey the best team won! :cheers:


thanx the best team did win i,m a fan of mavs dpistions nets and spurs 25% for each


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

zickzacyballers said:


> thanx the best team did win i,m a fan of mavs dpistions nets and spurs 25% for each


damn, you just named my four favorite teams :biggrin:


----------



## zickzacyballers (Jul 25, 2005)

ezealen said:


> damn, you just named my four favorite teams :biggrin:



great minds think a like hope fully a player form one of those teams gets leage mvp most lickly duncan :twave: :twave:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thats close to mine 
1.spurs 

2.rockets 
3. nets 
4.pistons


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the congrats, and welcome to the boards. Hopefully you will have a chance to congratulate us again after this upcoming season.


----------



## zickzacyballers (Jul 25, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Thanks for the congrats, and welcome to the boards. Hopefully you will have a chance to congratulate us again after this upcoming season.



that would be great and i,ll be chering go spurs go all over agin boy i,ll drive the nabors crazy if not the spurs one of my other 3 favs will be sweet


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> thats close to mine
> 1.spurs
> 
> 2.rockets
> ...


 Mavs >>>>>>>> Rockets :wink:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Mavs >>>>>>>> Rockets :wink:


no the mouth eats the biger better one like this rockets>>>>>>>>>>mavs


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> no the mouth eats the biger better one like this rockets>>>>>>>>>>mavs


Believe me, the Mavericks are bigger than the Rockets will ever be.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Believe me, the Mavericks are bigger than the Rockets will ever be.


Not so sure ezealen... Both teams look pretty much the same and last year eventough it ended with a blowout it was a tough series - weird as well.
The Swift trade was good for Houston and Yao isn't a bust, if only he can improve and be way less foul trouble prone. 
Let's see how the Mavs will respond to the loss of Finley, and don't get me wrong he can still land in Houston so wait and see...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> Not so sure ezealen... Both teams look pretty much the same and last year eventough it ended with a blowout it was a tough series - weird as well.
> The Swift trade was good for Houston and Yao isn't a bust, if only he can improve and be way less foul trouble prone.
> Let's see how the Mavs will respond to the loss of Finley, and don't get me wrong he can still land in Houston so wait and see...


Shut up! lol j/k

Actually I think Houston should have won the series. They were really cheated out of that one game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Shut up! lol j/k
> 
> Actually I think Houston should have won the series. They were really cheated out of that one game.


to think if they won that round then would of had a better chance to beat the suns and then might of taken us to a 6th gm or so


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> to think if they won that round then would of had a better chance to beat the suns and then might of taken us to a 6th gm or so


Nah I think the Mavs matched up better with Phoenix, than Houston would have, but yeah ya never know.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Nah I think the Mavs matched up better with Phoenix, than Houston would have, but yeah ya never know.


im not to sure houston tied with them in the regulare season and won gms on the road. they have a playoff coach a deffensive minded


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> they have a playoff coach a deffensive minded


What?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> What?


they have a playoff coach and are deffensive minded


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dallas always makes sudden moves out of nowhere, and since Finley is apparently on the way out, it's too early to get a read on how their roster will turn out. As of right now, they haven't improved a lick. Houston signed Swift, and will probably sign a PG like Damon Stoudamire or Gary Payton, so things are looking better for them as of this moment. But don't forget Dallas always makes a move. They have KVH's expiring contract and Finley, so they should be able to get something in return for those two.


----------

